# PA Student Blog



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 7, 2013)

Shameless plug: pastudentblog.wordpress.com

written by an EMT on his first day of PA school.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 7, 2013)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 11, 2013)

new post is up at pastudentblog.wordpress.com

It sums up Orientation Week which I just finished. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## silver (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting that you use a combined A+P book and don't even have a biochem one.
Though I don't know anything about PA curriculum.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 11, 2013)

Fun stuff so far! Thanks, OP!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 11, 2013)

silver said:


> Interesting that you use a combined A+P book and don't even have a biochem one.
> Though I don't know anything about PA curriculum.



That is weird. When I was looking they required separate anatomy and physiology along with biochem.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 12, 2013)

Our prereqs required one semester each of anatomy and physiology, or two semesters of a combined course. The course we are taking is called Functional Anatomy. I think we will be taking a systems approach. I will post more after ties days class. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 14, 2013)

another update after first day of classes : Nutrition and Behavioral Medicine

http://pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how long did you go between undergrad and PA school?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 18, 2013)

I graduated from college in spring 2005, matriculated to grad school in January 2013, so by my math that is more than 7, less than 8.

So far I do not feel underprepared or out of touch with the material, except for anatomy. I performed less than optimally when I took it in college. Ive only had one session so far, and the syllibus looks daunting.

Most of my trepidation surrounds practical things like time managment, online resources, budgeting around financial aid, and things like that.  But let me tell you, it feels absolutely wonderful to be in the classroom again (on THIS side of the podium).


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 20, 2013)

new post detailing my daily schedule. check it out!

http://pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

interesting stuff, keep up the good work!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2013)

Good looking blog, sir!

Definitely has peaked my interest in PA school and that route sometime down the road.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 27, 2013)

things are getting cranked up (and a little cranky) here at pa school!

http://pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 2, 2013)

3 weeks in an our first final exam is done: Immunology!

pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2013)

another quick update

pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 27, 2013)

sounds really fast pace!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 31, 2013)

Post-Spring Break blog post

http://pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## AzValley (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks for posting- great blog with good info.


----------



## m0nster986 (Apr 9, 2013)

I really enjoy reading it!  Is this an accelerated program or is this how fast paced most PA programs are?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 20, 2013)

most pa programs are of an "accelerated" nature, thats how we get it done in 2 years. we are taking 9 classes each semester: spring, summer and fall.  That is followed by 12 months of clinical rotations.  I know one school across town is a 3 year program, 6 classes for two semester per year.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 5, 2013)

semester 2 starts tomorrow morning!

check out my quick summary of semester 1

pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 7, 2013)

Keep up the good work! Also where you required to take the GRE for entrance? If so, how much of that weighted your acceptance into the program?


----------



## MediMike (May 7, 2013)

I can only answer the firs part there ExPat, any M.S. program is going to require the GRE, and the degree of importance they tack on to it is going to depend on the program.  For instance, UW's MEDEX requires the GRE, but haven't decided upon a range of scores they want to use quite yet, so as of this time as long as you don't blow it ridiculously bad I think you'll be a-ok.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 8, 2013)

Some schools require it some don't. A few have a "hard" minimum, many have only "competitive ranges".

GRE is required at my program. For next year's class, to be compettitve, you will need to be above the 50th percentile.  When I interviewed last year, I was told that the GRE is a small piece of the package unless you do extremely well or extremely poor.  Honestly, with the breadth of a PA school app, I can't see it being used any other way.


----------



## Brandon O (May 9, 2013)

MediMike said:


> I can only answer the firs part there ExPat, any M.S. program is going to require the GRE, and the degree of importance they tack on to it is going to depend on the program.



Not all Master's programs require the GRE.


----------



## MediMike (May 10, 2013)

Brandon Oto said:


> Not all Master's programs require the GRE.



That's surprising.  I was under the impression that any master's level program required them.  Good to know.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 11, 2013)

second semester starts here:

pastudentblog.wordpress.com


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jul 9, 2013)

Good read, thanks for posting!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened to this guy?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 16, 2013)

Summer semester is what happened. Just finished my last of 10 finals.  I will post again but I need enjoy my vacation a little first. In summary:

neuro, pediatrics, nephrology, GI, endocrinology, A&P, surgery, pharmacology, primary care, and physical diagnosis.

up next:
ortho, diagnostic imaging, medical therapeutics, emergency med, critical care, evidence based medicine, procedures lab, and more primary care.


----------



## MediMike (Aug 17, 2013)

Hopefully he's out there relaxing as much as he can while on break!


----------

